# Csm terminators loadout



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello every one

I have a question about terminator loadout? 
I want to bring between 3 and 5 terminators but have seen that there are suicide equipped and shooty and melee but witch one would you guys recommend? Its for a nurgle theme army.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

well i suppose the first question is what is their intended role? if you give them combi meltas you could drop them down to go after armour. combi flamers could go after a squishy target. but if you where tooling them for combat putting them in a squad of 5 and a landriader is probably your best option. 
but its hard to say without knowing what else you have in your list, to see where you are lacking.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

'Fisticlaws' is always a popular choice. That's where they have one powerfist and one powerclaw. Due to the weird wording of the Specialist Weapon rule when the Terminator's have one of each they keep their extra attack. The Powerfists are meant for heavier targets while the powerclaws are better at shredding hordes. Again, a Landraider to deliver them would probably be best.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Is a land raider such a great idea though? I've been messing around with lists lately for a future IG with World Eaters list, and abandoned the land raider idea when I realised I could just add more terminators. Instead of a unit in a land raider I could add 6 more MoK terminators with a couple more combi weapons and power fists for the same price as a basic LR

Why not just forget the LR, bring the unit size up to 8, 9 or even 10 and deepstrike them?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Squire said:


> Why not just forget the LR, bring the unit size up to 8, 9 or even 10 and deepstrike them?


Because deep-striking (especially without teleport homers) carries the possibility of failure, which is not something you want to risk on things like Terminators. an idea I've been rolling around is putting 5 termis in a Land Raider and using Huron's Master of Deception rule to Infiltrate them to where they'll be useful in turn two. However if you successfully deep strike a squad like what you described your opponent would have quite the obstacle to overcome haha


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

not realy with a squad that size is more than likely that youl be misshaping every turn, and problay just putting them back into reserve. with a squad of 10 a raider is a far far better option


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I've decided on having a Deepstriking 5 man termi squad in my army, with:
3x Combi-meltas
2x Combi-plasmas
3x Poweraxes
2x Powerfists

It's not that expensive at 201pts, and has the weapons to handle most targets. It drops down, messes up a vehicle, MC or heavy infantry squad with it's shooting, then soaks up a bunch of return shooting. If part of the squad survives they can then go wreck stuff in assault.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

If you want to stay cheap (and you want in most games) with termins you have 2 options: the follwouing loadouts are my preferred ones)
-3 termins 3 combimeltas / plasma for deepstriking and trashing some vehicle/heavy infantry
-5 termins, 3 power axes, 1 lightningclaw, 1 powerfist/chainfist for deepstriking behind cover and next turn assault the hell out of the enemy backfield

However both those options are suicidal ones. Once i tryied a funny alternative, in a all infantry list.
Huron Blackheart infiltrating alongside with 10 terminators, MoS, Icon of Excess, reaper autocannon, heavy flamer, 3 combiplasma, 2 powerswords, 1 powermaul, 1 lightning claw, 2 chainfists, 4 poweraxes. They infiltrated midfield, in a long line, screening the advance of the rest of the army, shooting like a gang of harlem gangsters and screaming "shoot us back, MAKE US SUFFER!!!" it was wonderful. Totally worth it.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm one for gambling. Sure it hasn't worked out so far, but I'm planning to try deep striking an 8-man terminator squad with 7 combi plasmas and a termi lord with fisticlaws. All marked with khorne + icon of wrath. 

I guess using a Land Raider is a good idea, too. I'll have to delete some other stuff to make room for it, though.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll just leave this (from my tactica) here:



> >>> Terminators
> 
> Termis remain effective--in fact, they could be considered even more so with the modern nerf of power swords. Their downside? Again, expensive and not scoring infantry. Plague Marines might be slightly easier to kill, but are significantly cheaper and, yup, scoring.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks for all the replies, the army i am building is to have is quantaty instead of quality, its gonna based on either typhus or a nurgle sorcerer

either 1 or 2 plague marine units with 7 in each with 2 plasma or flamer in each with rhinoes and mostly their role is gonna hold objectives.

5 havoc with reaper cannon, so many shoots so even if you have a 2+ armor save you have to role tons of dices  

7 bikers with mark of nugle witch i am sure am gonna equip with melee or ranged shooty, but the ide of them is to make the enemy unsecure since they can move so fast and with T6 and cover save. 

a hell drake with flamer, well thats a must

1 forge fiend with cannons 

ofc 2 or 3 units of regular CSM as cheap as possible but with plasma. 

its here where i want to find a spot for the terminators, what role can they fill in, and support, they are way to awesome to let them not join the fight hehe. i dont know if it helps to find a solution or loadout and role they would have then.

ofc i want quantaty but sometimes is it necessary to have some quality units, perhaps have the behind enemy lines and attack while they are in cover for the rest of the army is a good idea or have more firepower, or have have some melee, dont know. Perhaps this have given a bit better picture over what i intend to do with my army.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

The risk of a large unit of terminators getting a mishap is a fair point actually. In that case I'd consider running two units of deepstriking terms. 5 vanilla chaos terminators would have to spend a lot of points on upgrades to match the cost of a land raider. 

Alternatively add three extra bodies to the terminator unit (maybe considering them ablative wounds for the turn they get shot at after deepstriking) then a predator annihilator. The lascannons on the pred and three extra combi bolters make up for the land raider's shooting, the extra terminators make up for the protection they would have gotten being in the land raider (well, maybe) and your predator gets to sit back shooting at full accuracy and not driving into melta guns

The LR is a cool model though, and I do like the idea of an AV14 all round vehicle rushing forward with terminators inside it, but it just seems like there are better options for the same price range


----------

